# Mean Hedgehog - Help!



## bartlett (Jul 21, 2014)

My husband and I bought an adult hedgehog over a month ago, and when he was initially aggressive and cranky we read up and realized we needed to get him out an hour every night, hold him in a cuddle bag, etc... But he has gotten worse!

He has bit my husband several times, and sometimes attacks the cuddle bag by biting it and shaking his head, similar to what you would see from a dog. He hardly relaxes or puts his spines down when we're around him. We've been trying to be patient with him, but it seems he has gotten more aggressive. Does any one have any advice?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

A month is a very short time to own a hedgehog and get him to bond with you. Sometimes it takes months or even up to a year for a hedgehog to feel at home if they ever do. 

He's not mean. Most likely he's just scared. They raise their quills as a defense mechanism.

A couple of tips. Make sure that you and your husband are washing with same soap and try to keep fingers away from mouth to discourage biting. DO NOT place him back in his cage when he bites, this will only teach him that biting means being left alone. 

Some hedgehogs like to bite things. Penny, my older hog, chews on towels and if one is on the ground she will pull at it. She noms on her towel after bath time too. I thinks it's cute. 

Place a slept in t-shirt in his cage to get him used to your smell. If he's biting your husband, start with his shirt.

Also don't offer him treats with your fingers, use tongs, tweezers or chopsticks, or just place the treat in front of him this way he doesn't think your fingers mean food. 

The biggest tip I can give you is patience. Your new little guy has been taken from his home and placed in your home and he doesn't know your smells or sounds. 

Good luck with your new little one.


----------

